# heads up any aussies in spain?



## raacesky (Aug 13, 2009)

my career ment me coming here, and ive ended staying here.

Im in hotel/leisure, would be kool to hear from other aussies plus what bought you here?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

raacesky said:


> my career ment me coming here, and ive ended staying here.
> 
> Im in hotel/leisure, would be kool to hear from other aussies plus what bought you here?


Im sure there must be lots of them!  but Im not sure how many actually come onto the site .... lets wait and see eh 

Welcome to the forum anyway .... where abouts in Spain are you ? Do you enjoy life here ? I would have thought its relatively easy to settle in from a weather point of view! or am I making massive assumptions about the Aussie weather being lovely most of the time!

Thinking about it I have a friend who emigrated to Canberra years ago ... and remember her telling me she had snow some winters! 

Sue :ranger:


----------

